# Loft from scraps



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

I came into pigeon fancying really unexpected as I have found an injured bird and saved it. LINK

So this weekend I started building a small loft from a scrap lumber that I had in a barn. Took some concrete blocks, stones and bricks, layed them on the ground, without digging deep into the soil, because ground is still frozen. I think after a winter it might move a loft up and down, but it is light and I'll be able to correct it's levelness later on. 
Used and old wooden window frame for a base and covered it with pieces of plywood. Base size is 4'7" x 4'7":


Thought on putting a glass packet into a side wall so birds could get light inside of loft and would be visible from outside if someone comes to addore them but there was a strong gust of wind and it blew glass that was leaned against a tree and it broke. 

Luckily I have found another glass that would do the job, but it was smaller.


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

Front side with a window, on the right will be a small aviary and entrance on the left. Interior hight would be 6'3"


Covered three sides with thin plywood, for windproofing. Some time later on I'll cover it with a nice wood finish, but before that I have to make my birds a livable place so I could move them out of my house. The view is from the door side.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good! Are you going to add a flypen of some sort on one side?? fun hobby and nice little loft you got in the making. Keep posting pics as you finish up!


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

When you are ready for the roof, consider another 2x4 header on one side to give it some slope for water runoff.


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

It is getting dark soon after I get back after my work. So this evening I took out a lamp outside and worked till time when I get to bed. I need to finish this project as fast as I can as pair of birds that I still keep in my kitchen have gone out of their boxes at night. Good that I have a clever cat, that knows that my birds are not her pray.
Came in this morning and I see them sitting o a dining table 
Here is a pic of roof frame and finished door wall. Now it is coming to a nice birdhouse shape:

Side door is very small, but I'm not gona take in any huge furniture so it will be ok. Also I'll use that side wall to position nest boxes because now length would be ok. ( door size is 1'8" width and 5'6" tall)


Also I am thinking about where do I possition a aviary pen, as it might ruin the birdhouse look. It will be something like a box of 3 x 3 x 3 feet in size. And maybe facing the right side of a loft - if you would be looking at first photo. Possitioned with a small gap under a roof overhang. That gap between aviary and roof would have a trap door for returning birds. But my concern is that this side is pointing north. Window side is pointing east, doors - south and full wall is at west. The west wall will be used for nest boxes. it is also not visible from my house.
Tell me what do you think.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

super cool


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice job! I really like the rounded opening can't wait to see it all finished. Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The aviary needs to be on the south side so that they can go out into the sunshine.


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll try to make aviary in in the door side then. It is facing south. Could you help me with interior planing please?
Interior dimensions are 4'5" x 4'5" so I assume that I could normaly keep 5 pairs of birds. Or more? What if I add nest boxes to the outside of loft in west side - opposite the window. So interior would not be cramped. And boxes will be accesible only from interior, not outside. I also assume that I cannot put nest boxes up from the floor level, I should lift them a bit? Also if I keep 5 pairs so there should be 5 nest boxes?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should have at least 2 square feet of floor space. So 4 pairs would be better. Then if you have babies, it will get crowded quickly. You need a box for each pair, and if you are going to breed, then a box large enough for 2 nest bowls, as the parents will try to start another nest while the babies are still in the nest box. Some have 2 boxes each for that reason. And more perches than you have birds. But if you are going to breed, then you will need more room.

Some do have them on the floor, but it's lots better if you don't. For one, they prefer higher boxes, because they feel safer. Also, if on the floor, the parents tend to guard everything close by on the level of their box, so then they start guarding the floor near their box. Not good.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

dVarx, my two cents is maximize the exposure of the inside of your loft to the morning sun. Good for your pigeons. and if you have very hot summers, I'll lessen the southeast sun exposure of the inside. But if you have long winters and milder summer, south sun facing windows(or screen door) are the best. IMHO


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the morning sun will be my friend in this case as it's gonna shine up into the window. Its gonna shine longer at winter time, because sun travels lower and in summer it will be hidden in the leaves of a apple tree as it rides a high track along skies. 
Been some days on this building, too bad I didn't finished it up yet, but put in a glass window, almost covered up all roof. Later I'll post some pictures. Too bad I didn't have lot of spare time


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

Long time since the last update on this work, and I feel sorry for that. Loft didn't became a peace of beauty in the backyard, but was a functional and maintained well. At one time I even kept there a pair of pigeons and pair of chickens - a very small ones. They did not harmed each other so I let them in. It was untill I made a separate coop for chickens.
Pigeon that I have rescued, I have kept for a half year, I got a male for her and they got a baby, but it was somewhat sick and didn't live well. But after them trying to raise the babies I let them both out, and they both did no returned. I was sorry to keep them in captivity like that. I also got two pairs of white homers from a small pigeon market that I have found is happening in nearby town on the last Sunday of a month. They where wieners and sellers said they haven't seen outdoors. I kept them for a month, but after releasing I got only one female back. And she is a realy nice one, even thou she don't like being outdoors. 
You can see her in this photo with another homer that I got for free from an old man who keeps pigeons not far from my place.


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

You can see tree branches from a recent pruning laying around loft  Also a small solar panel garden light on a sputnik trap. Also a small aviary on the far side, behind. I have to cut it and to place sputnik trap in front, that it why it looks sagging. I am not using Sputnik right now as only one white homer is able to get back as other pigeons inside would just run away, as they are not born in here.
Today I got a pair of tipplers - at least one guy who gave me them away for free at the market said so. Then another guy told me they are far from tippler looks...  anyway, they are nice ones, but so much smaller then my pair of homers!


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

You can see that they are a bit dirty because they where traveling in a cardboard box from a market and released just recently...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The loft turned out very nice, but would be good to have a window or vent for fresh air circulation when the birds are locked up, and at night. If you leave the loft open to the aviary where you have the chicken wire, predators would be able to get in through the wire. You could leave the smaller aviary open at night, and a vent up high to let the hot air out would be good. 4X4 is okay for 4 birds, but if you let them breed, it will soon be over crowded. You should buy some fake plastic pigeon eggs to switch out their real ones with.
If you just take the eggs to stop breeding, she will lay right away again to replace them, and eventually will deplete herself of her calcium stores. She will then have health problems, like egg binding and such which can kill her. So having fake eggs on hand is important. Nice little loft though.


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

Airflow inside might be on lower side in summer, but I am afraid that it is even too much in winter. I have small gap around doors and small gaps here and there in the walls as they are tiled with scraps. I could feel a small air movement in winter when inside, and when we get temperature drops likes -20 F I was afraid pigeons might not like that. You see I have insulated a small gaps near their perches with foam, so they don't get draft, but just smaller air circulation.

I don't know any predators in my area that would be able to get through that chicken wire. Mink maybe, but not sure. I would guess not. We have no snakes. 

Anyway, I am planing for a bigger loft, because now I feel that to keep even 4 birds in this one is possible, but very uncomfortable for myself. Soon I'm gonna prepare a hell lot of questions, because by only trying to keep pigeons i don't get knowledge that i seek, or it would come real slow and with lots of trials  Should I use this thread for questioning?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can either use this thread, or start a new one. A new thread with a new title would probably get more attention.
It will get hot in there in summer without good airflow. They can stand the cold better than the heat.
Rats can get in through there, and will kill the birds. They are everywhere whether you know it or not. And raccoons can tear right through it, which they will to get at the birds.
Hardware cloth is a much better choice. Heavy gauge.


----------

